# Heres my new ass... not close to done but better



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

heres my ass w/ my new exaust still gotta put the mesh in and get the lights...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice red X


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> nice red X


damnit none of my pics have been workin lately
i think its that god damn yahoo bs


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

anything now?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

no too bad...but really no my taste


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean job but i think that the quwhees kit is just TOO much for the round body lines of the 200sx.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

whoa, sweet and clean, are those 2 rear diffusers??? and are those true duals too?? :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> whoa, sweet and clean, are those 2 rear diffusers??? and are those true duals too?? :thumbup:



yea...did those duals slow you down any, or did you nottice any power gains? havent seen too many of those on the B14'S...


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea...did those duals slow you down any, or did you nottice any power gains? havent seen too many of those on the B14'S...


the duals just split after the converter... i dont really know bout the power havnt drove it that much just home from the place (winter) n it didnt really seem like ive lost any power


----------

